# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Bradley Thompson's Mystery Kit

## Leroy__

hello, 

does anyone know anything about Bradley Thompson&#39;s mystery Lucid Dreaming Kit, he "gurantees lucid mastery within 7 days".

he is supposed to be well known and respected. 

i&#39;m curious of his secret.....

----------


## ONeal

Umm, I actually ordered this just now. At first I was going to order the pill, but I said naw... let me try this 1st, since he Guarantees  success in 7 days, or your money back. I will let everyone know how it goes. It should be here within a week.

----------


## SKA

> Umm, I actually ordered this just now. At first I was going to order the pill, but I said naw... let me try this 1st, since he Guarantees  success in 7 days, or your money back. I will let everyone know how it goes. It should be here within a week.
> [/b]



All I can say is: Prepare to be Scammed. I wouldn&#39;t be surprised if you couldn&#39;t even get your money back either. Not even Legally. These ppl are slick. E-commerce is a Plague. Scammers paradise.

Can you Link me to this Bradley Thompson&#39;s site and his MysteryKit? What does it contain and what is it supposed to do?

----------


## ONeal

Actually Bradley Thompson Isnt just anybody, Hes a very well known author. You can even research his work on the internet. I&#39;ve saw his name before this due to researching other things, however, I never paid attention to it. And Believe me, as long as these words state guarantees total success or your money back, every penny of it, which they do, if it doesnt work, then I can definitely get my money back being that that was stated. 

This is what is in the Kit http://www.lucid-dreaming-kit.com/lucid-dr...es/features.jpg 

THE WEBSITE LINK IS: http://www.lucid-dreaming-kit.com/

----------


## tedjyc

> Umm, I actually ordered this just now. At first I was going to order the pill, but I said naw... let me try this 1st, since he Guarantees  success in 7 days, or your money back. I will let everyone know how it goes. It should be here within a week.
> [/b]



ONeal,
Well, how did it work for you? Do let us know :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## SKA

Well I am curious for the Resultas. let us know.

----------


## zypher0550

I&#39;m extremely interested to see if this works.  Some of the ideas seem like crap and some seem valid.  &#036;60.00 is totally worth it to me if this works.  I can&#39;t wait to hear about your experience with it.

----------


## Eminence~

I have recently obtained this kit, and I am on day three. I&#39;ll let you guys know how it goes at the end of my week.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

Id love to see this
If it works
I put my hands together for the guy
i tihnk they work on placebo
ppl think its gonna work
because of the marekting they use
and then people have a lucid.
Imran

----------


## kevin 55

i just orderd this&#33;

----------


## zypher0550

Okay so I pirated this last night after reading the forum   ::evil:: 

If you&#39;ve already had lucid dreams DO NOT BUY THIS&#33;&#33;&#33;  You won&#39;t find anything new.

And if you haven&#39;t had an LD yet, there are some good tips here but you can find most of them here.  He even recommends this forum at the end of the FAQ.

The only real draw to this is that if you spend a lot of time on your computer, there are some decent reality checking programs, but they basically work off the same principle as this http://dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40780  which you can get for free.

I say if you haven&#39;t had an LD yet, and nothing else works, this might be worth &#036;60.  MIGHT.

But if you&#39;re the kind of person who pirates everything, just do it.

----------


## Eminence~

> But if you&#39;re the kind of person who pirates everything, just do it.
> [/b]



How do you think I got it?  :tongue2: 

I LD all the time, but I&#39;m giving this guy a shot anyway.

----------


## tedjyc

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(zypher0550 &#064; Jan 16 2007, 07&#58;34 PM)</div>



> http://dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40780[/url]  which you can get for free.
> 
> I say if you haven&#39;t had an LD yet, and nothing else works, this might be worth &#036;60.  MIGHT.
> 
> But if you&#39;re the kind of person who pirates everything, just do it.
> [/b]



post=&#39;400325&#39;] *Just wondering, how would I go about pirating this?*   ::bowdown::

----------


## flight

LOL just wondering. I would prob use a p2p program or you may find it on a sharing forum.

----------


## Eminence~

Hmm. The audio CD portion that I got seems to be corrupt. Does anyone here have the audio CD files they can send to me?

----------


## Miskingo

> Hmm. The audio CD portion that I got seems to be corrupt. Does anyone here have the audio CD files they can send to me?
> [/b]



Just so you guys are aware it is against forum rules to talk about pirating software.

----------


## Burns

Yes, discussion of pirating is against forum rules. Do not post any illegal links or they will be removed and you will be warned and possibly banned. Piracy is not tolerated here. Consider this your first and only warning. 

I will leave this topic open for now, but we will not hesitate to edit it and lock it if need be.

----------


## Eminence~

Okay, sorry guys.  :smiley:

----------


## Marvo

No talk of warez  :wink2: 


Anyways, this was the first thing I stumbled into, when I googled Lucid-Dreaming. My first thought was "What a big scam", but it still intrigued me to research lucid-dreaming even more.

----------


## NeAvO

Personally I wouldn&#39;t buy anything from these places to help induce lucid dreams. The best tool is your brain. Most of those things hardly work even though they "guarantee" success.

----------


## matturquhart

Hi,

I came to this forum through google search, and am pleased to be amongst like-minded people! 

Sorry to bump up this old thread, but some of the bits here were intriguing. For instance, I would love to know where zypher0550 picked up the pirated copy of LDK by Bradley Thompson from. I would like to have a look at that site, and have a nice talk with its owner!  :Mad:  

I tend to agree with NeAvo that the best tool in the world is the brain. Yet, the best amongst us need to be shown the correct path, sometimes. That is where teachers and guides come into the picture. Any external help, such as LDK, is always welcome!

----------


## iadr

> Hi,
> Sorry to bump up this old thread, but some of the bits here were intriguing. For instance, I would love to know where zypher0550 picked up the pirated copy of LDK by Bradley Thompson from. I would like to have a look at that site, and have a nice talk with its owner!



Yes, as I'm sure the other people from the Bradley Thompson site would also as they make a 1-800 number readily available and encourage people to call if they find out of any pirates copies of their software. Not only that, but everytime you use their software it tries to connect to internet. It wouldn't surprise me if they have spyware installed all over in it. 

I bought this software a couple of years ago, and no longer use it as it doesn't work. The only value I got from it was a CD which has pulses or binaural beats in it which is supposed to help a person become lucid. It was so crazy sounding though that I was unable to even get to sleep while listening to it, so had to stop using it. At least I learned a little on how to make my own sounds after listening to this one.

Do yourself a favor and don't waste your money buying things like this made by other people. Just buy something like Neuro-Programmer II, Brainwave Generator, or Multiquence and make your own files to listen to. Only you can a create sound file that will work for you, as each person is different.

And as far as even the best amongst us needing to be shown the correct path, that's exactly what this site here is for, and it's free.  You won't find anything in this dream course that has not already been discussed on this site.  

Beware of sites that make promises that seem to good to be true, because they usually are too good to be true!

----------


## gguru1

i got this shortly before i found this site. darn.

The CD was the best part of it by far

two weeks after buying the kit they offered me an "improved" 8 hour long CD

the second CD actually works pretty freeking good, even if I do have to re arrange the tracks around a bit to get the maximum effect

----------


## indescribable

I'm wondering, has ANYONE on this entire forum had very good results with this kit at all? I mean, if this Bradley Thompson guy is so well known, why would he want to ruin his reputation with a horrible kit that doesn't work? Unless he wrote them himself, he seems to have gotten good reviews on his kit.

Also, I'm wondering if anyone has used this kit long term. Have the effects faded, increased, stayed the same?

----------


## Matt1986ukBOY

Hi there,

I found this site after attempting to find other guys using this kit online, thanks for such a cool resource!

I'm glad other people are liking this kit, I am really getting a lot out of it.

Iadr: I didn't find a 1800 number, not does there software connect to the Net all the time. It's a PDF... how can it??!

The set contains a lot of software too, which I find really useful... if it's not working for you, Iadr, send it back. They've been nothing but very helpful to me so far.

Best bits about this course: some great suggestions in the guide itself, stuff i'd never thought about; the audio stimulation cd, which i really find useful; and the reality checking software and screensaver.

Gguru: I found that the CD works great too, i'm amazed at how many lucid dreams i'm having with it.

I'll probably be spammed for being so positive, but i'm a genuine customer. I did find one problem: They had some issues accepting my card, because I didn't have master-card or visa, but it was soon sorted.

I dont know if that's there problem or not, but there we go...

My conclusion: good company, great product, glad i bought it. not going to return it  :smiley: 

matt x

----------


## iadr

> Hi there,
> I found this site after attempting to find other guys using this kit online, thanks for such a cool resource!
> 
> Iadr: I didn't find a 1800 number, not does there software connect to the Net all the time. It's a PDF... how can it??!
> 
> The set contains a lot of software too, which I find really useful... if it's not working for you, Iadr, send it back. They've been nothing but very helpful to me so far.
> 
> Best bits about this course: some great suggestions in the guide itself, stuff i'd never thought about; the audio stimulation cd, which i really find useful; and the reality checking software and screensaver.
> matt x



Welcome to the site matt. You will have to pardon me for being a little skeptical about your intentions since you just joined the site yesterday, and have made only one post stating how much you like this lucid dreaming kit and the company that sells it.

It would be a lot easier for me to believe that this kit works the way the site guarentees it to, and delivers at least one lucid dream a week, if it had worked for me, or if someone who has been a regular member of this site had made that post. 

There seem to be a number of people on this site who have purchased this course. I would be interested in knowing if any of the regular members of this site have achieved the success rate that this course guarentees of one lucid dream per week. Anyone? Sorry matt, you don't count because we don't even know who you are. For all we know you may have been sent over here from the Bradley Thompson site to help drum up some business for them.

If any regular members of this site have had success with kit, would you please share your success? Maybe you can suggest something that would be beneficial and would help me in addition to others who have invested in it. I would certainly be willing to try the kit out again myself as I still have it.

Sorry for the confusion about the 1-800 matt. You are right. There is not one listed. It simply says the following

Where did you buy this guide?
If you did not purchase this guide or CD from the Bradley Thompson site URL  (actual website is given here)- this copy is ILLEGAL.
Please report piracy to us at the Bradley Thompson Help Desk site (actual website is given here)
We offer a cash reward on piracy reports leading to prosecution

Whoa. I am certainly not planning to share my copy of this worthless manual with any of my friends.

Like everyone who has ordered this kit has probably discovered. There is nothing unique in the manual that is not already taught on this website. In fact, there is much, much more information on this website here than they could have even thought to include in this 7 day lucid dreaming guide.

My question to you matt is this: If this is such a good company then why do they practice such deceptive marketing practices.

When I purchased my copy of the kit over 2 1/2 years ago their web site said that the purchase price of $59.95 was a limited time offer and that there were only going to be 250 copies of the course sold for this price, and that the price was going to go up to some astronomical price after the 250 copies were sold. And yet, now here it is 2 1/2 years later and they are still selling the same worthless software for $59.95. I see they have at least cleaned up their act a little, because that lie in addition to the lie they used to have saying that the software had to be purchased before a specific date, which date changed each day to the current date, is now gone.

In my opinion they still use fraudulent advertising though.

Just looking at their web page now I see they advertise a 90-minute technique that increases a persons changes of a lucid dream BY 2000&#37;. Wow, 2000%. I guess I should have paid more attention to that WBTB method if it really works this good.

And the AMAZING Logical Feeback technique which is none other than the WILD technique. I would put much more faith in Clarity's WILD technique than anything that this course would teach about doing a WILD.

And the SIX unique reality checking points, the first three of which are 1) when you urinate 2) when you arrive at work 3) when your walk in your front door. Again these are nothing new.

And the LITTLE-KNOWN techniques for controlling your dreams which is nothing more than EXPECTATION - Expect it to happen.

And THE SECRET TWO WORDS. Since when have the words CLARITY NOW been so secret. I've knew about them long before I purchased their course.

The above is just a small sampling of the false claims that this company makes in their advertising.

Like I said earlier, the only value I received from this kit was that I learned from listening to the audio software that comes with it how to create my own cd's to listen to, which cd's work much better than the audio cd I received with the kit as it was way too crazy sounding to fall asleep to. At least it was good to meditate to as it kept me from falling asleep while meditating.

When I mentioned the software constantly trying to connect to the internet matt, I was referring to the screen saver and reality prompter, not the pdf file. Look inside your firewall software, and you will see what I am talking about.  Lots of companies do this though, Microsoft, Brainwave Generator, even my beloved Neuro-Programmer 2 Professional tries to connect to the internet when I am using it.  You won't see it though because they do it behind the scenes, but if you have a good firewall it will tell you when one of these programs is trying to connect to the internet to send spy messages back to its home base.  That's why it is called Spyware.  And the problem with one of Bradley Thompsons programs, although I forget which one right now,  is that when I said NO to not allow it connect to the internet like I do on all of the other nosy programs I have, it wouldn't even run until I allowed it to connect to the internet.  What a bunch of crap.  Buy a program legitimately and then have to allow it to send messages back to its home base everytime you use the program.

BTW, did anyone by chance click on that nice little link that matturquhart put in her signature. I wouldn't if you don't have a good firewall because after you close down your browser it opens it right back up again on their site, like they are trying to hyjack your browser.  In fact, just going straight into their website off of the internet this morning, it did the same thing to me.  After I had closed my browser, up comes my browser again, all by itself with another advertisement from them.  Not exactly the kind of people I would trust again with my business.

The way I look at it is if a person has $60 to spend they are a lot better off buying something like Neuro-Programmer 2 Professional and learning how to make their own binaural or pulse beats to listen to rather than spending it on a program like this that they have no way to change if it doesn't work for them.

And no, I am not in any affiliated with the makers of Neuro-Programmer 2 Professional. I don't like them either as they only give a person 15 days to try their software after which they lock your computer from trying it again ever. I had to use my wife's computer to try it this time as I have already tried it on all of my computers. But at least a person can adjust the settings of their sound file if it doesn't work, something you cannot do with the audio files from this dream kit, unless you do like ggur1 and re-arrange the mp3 files so that you can actually fall asleep while listening to them. But that's only with the Professional version that sells for $60. Don't make the mistake of buying the cheaper version that sells for $45, because you cannot make up your own presets with that version. ::?: 

Well, I've wasted about as much time as I plan to on this topic. The next time someone opens up another topic on this kit they can find out for themself what is in the kit.

I'm still interested in knowing if anyone on this site has achieved the success that they promise on this website of one lucid dream a week from using their software, and if so, what changes did you make if any to achieve those results.  Please share your success if you have, as I would be more than willing to try it again.

----------


## dodobird

Matt1986ukBOY was _so_ obviousy an advertisement. How stupid do they think we are??

Thank iadr! that was a very informative post.

----------


## Lonewolf

I know this is an old post. But I have to ask, was anyone who bought this and didn't like it able to return this product? 

If this site is scam I don't know why siteadvisor gives it the all clear. Were you able to get your money back like it said?

----------


## newdawnnavigator

i have bought it. what a suck !
you can find all infos here or on many other LD forums.
read iadr's post. says it all.
great job iadr !

----------


## CosmicNoise

I once bought that Electronic Drug binaural beat CD.
It was mildly interesting and it did help me fall asleep 
and I felt like I was on dramamine if I listened to it 
during the day. 

BUT, I am annoyed with the spam I've gotten from 
"bradley thompson" ever since. It seems rather Phishy 
and bordering on psychological harassment, sort of 
like a bot running the 1970's ELIZA mindshrink game.

Like: 
SUBJECT: Is me in a bad mood today?
SUBJECT: Is me stuck in the web today?
SUBJECT: Is me still depressed?
SUBJECT: Does me want to know how to make Binaural Beats?
SUBJECT: What does me think about Mind Control?
---but most commonly...
SUBJECT: me's self-development newsletter for <today>

If I wasn't already a mad scientist, some of the spam would make 
me paranoid. I think it infected my email server with a BOT. Don't 
give them your real email address if you order any of that stuff.
Seriously, the spam might drive you up the wall and over the edge.

And I wouldn't even play that CD in my computer, let alone even 
think about pirating it. Besides, you need earphones for binaural 
sound effects anyway. I haven't had good internet service since 
some idiot infected my computer with a rootkit just by Playing some 
mini-CD he got from a movie theater drink lid, 
which had a notorious computer-killer Rootkit on it.
(I used to bash the companies involved but that might be illegal now,
until they greed themselves to death like ENRON.)

Binaural Beats are interesting. And Sweet Dreams, y'all!

(I just googled brad thompson spam and this site came up)
I'd love to hang out but I have to clean up after an unauthorized 
DEFCON party in my network.  ::?: 

-Cosmic Noise

----------

